# Best sounding exhaust



## blacknight99 (Jan 3, 2008)

From experience what is the better sounding mufflers for a 06 2.5sl


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

depends on taste... i love the apexi N1 sounds like a beast check som clips out. search on google magnaflow is real nice too borla is pretty sick as well...google.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i like magnaflow the most from my experience...flowmaster is also good, my cuz has em on his fx, sounds siiick


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

Log onto YouTube and search "Altima exhaust" and listen to the different brands. On the 3.5 i think Borla sounds the best.

You can also get a custom exhaust, for less usually. In my last car I was hoisted up in the air and they put on 4 different mufflers so that I could pick my fav. I got exactly the sound and performance that I wanted for about 40% of the cost of ordering an exhaust off the intarveb (and that's not even including getting it installed once it arrives in the mail).


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a Mossy Performance exhaust. It sounds much better than other exhausts in my opinion, but it's my car; of course i'm biased. If you want, let me know and i'll try to get a sound clip. 
BTW it only cost me... i think 400 something shipped. Made by a Nissan dealership.


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

Sure eyestack! Sound bytes are always welcomed.


----------



## Racingline (Dec 24, 2007)

Vibrant sounds good, here is a clip
Video of 2005 Altima 3.5 - berk v2 ; CE downpipe ; VIBRANT cat-back - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

these are available through racinglineperformance.com


----------



## jakemax02 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 2005 3.5L and I was thinking about dual HKS HI-POWER but I dont know If they even make it for my car.Does anybody know


----------

